# DHI Milk Testing.. Milking Stars... So MANY questions!



## Skyz84 (Jul 25, 2011)

Okay, I want to get my 4 registered girls on the milk test starting next year... They will be registered with both AGS & ADGA. 

So... Who do I sign up with milk testing though... AGS or ADGA? Does it matter? What's the difference besides one registry gives *M & the other *D. Can I test through BOTH registries at the same time? Is one preferred over the other? 

Also, should I try to freshen all my registered girls around the same time? I had originally planned to freshen 2 senior girls in EARLY March and the 2 FF early June. Trying to give the 2 FF the most time to grow.... but somewhere I read all the does on the test must freshen within X amount of time from each other...

I've read over the testing plans and I'm still so confused on where to start :help:

Any advise on where to start and ow this all works would be great! it seems so confusing! I still have to get everyone's registrations sent off but I'm waiting until Sept/Oct.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

This is something that I'd like to do as well.... but it all seems so confusing!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Same here! LOL!


----------



## Goat Luvr (May 3, 2012)

^ditto


----------



## Skyz84 (Jul 25, 2011)

Glad I'm not the only one confused!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I'd like to know too!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Does anyone on TGS do milk testing?!! :laugh:

I have looked into it...definately confusing...but I haven't actually gone through with it...yet...hopefully someone on TGS has done it. If not...maybe you guys could look for breeders that are into it and ask them. I don't think it's as hard as it looks...but maybe email a few breeders who do it and see if they can't help ya out. :shrug:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

That is a good idea Kylee!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I know Dalton's Way does it.


----------



## Skyz84 (Jul 25, 2011)

We all need to get this figured out and get on the tests next year 

I found this website. VERY helpful! Didn't answer ALL of my questions... still trying to figure out if I need to freshen all my does around the same time....

http://www.landofhavilahfarm.com/info-o ... -test-.htm


----------



## Goat Song (May 4, 2011)

^Awesome link, Skyz! :hi5: I've always wanted to do DHI milk testing but had ZERO knowledge about how to do that. I am going to look into this!


----------



## goatiegurl*Oh (Nov 11, 2007)

Good info! Doesn't sound so hard


----------



## maple hill farm tina (Mar 14, 2010)

A friend of mine (from whom I've bought several goats over the years) tests with AGS. I asked her how to get started, and here's what she replied: "If you want to start milk testing your girls, you will need to decide if you want to do a one day milk test or a regular milk test (monthly for your entire herd of does in milk for at least a year). I do the regular milk test, which is why the does are also on the Advanced Registry. You will also need to decide which breed registry you test under (we do AGS) and also what lab you want to use (we use Dairy One). You then need to get a permit from the breed registry and also register with the lab. It ends up costing about $30.00 per month once you factor in the milk test permit and the lab testing fees." She also gave me this link:
http://www.americangoatsociety.com/milk ... edures.php

I'm planning on starting mine this year, too...


----------



## Skyz84 (Jul 25, 2011)

Well I'm determined to figure this out. Since other people are interested I'll post here as I get things figured out.

I decided I needed to stick with ADGA for now since most of my does have *M's behind them.

I emailed ADGA and asked for the "DHIR information packet and application." 
You can email them from the Contact Page:
http://www.adga.org/index.php?option=co ... Itemid=182

I also asked if I need to freshen the does within a specific amount of time and her response was ..."You would add does on as they freshen and their record would continue until they are dried off"

So I'm guessing there is not a set amount of time....

I'll post more as I go....


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

AGS and ADGA have different standards for the testing but both can be done at the same time. You have to find a tester in your area. Often a few herd will go together and each month meet up at one of the farms for their tests. You also can do owner sampler but you have to get certified first. (if interested in getting certified send me a PM for the info) if you do owner sampler one of the tests in that year must be conducted by a outside tester. Your does do not need to freshen at the same time but the test is based on a year long testing so you want does that have long lactation. All does in your herd must be on the test which for me has been the issue thus far. I dont have the time to keep all my does in milk for a year well actually 305 days.


----------



## Skyz84 (Jul 25, 2011)

freedomstarfarm said:


> All does in your herd must be on the test which for me has been the issue thus far. I dont have the time to keep all my does in milk for a year well actually 305 days.


Might be a silly question.... but ..... Unregistered does don't count, right?


----------



## Utterly Blessed Farm (Dec 21, 2011)

Hi Shannon and everyone ~ :grouphug:

We participate in DHIR through ADGA. Let me see if I can help with some of the questions. I'm pretty new to it as we just started this year but I will try.

I don't know what the difference is between ADGA and AGS when it comes to milk testing but I like the fact that all the data is on line at ADGA and I can access it at any time so can anyone who is interested in one of our goats.

Yes you can register with both of them at the same time. We are members of both but just test through ADGA again because the info in so accessable.

If you want to sign up with ADGA you just go to the website and printout the form for new herd DHIR application (http://www.adga.org/index.php?option=co ... elect&id=5) and send it in. The fee to sign up is dependent on how many does you plan to put on milktest. If you sign up for Linear Appraisal at the same time you get a $5.00 discount.

One thing about milk testing is that you have to have another person to verify your milk weights every month and it has to be someone who is a certified tester. There are several farms in our area on milk test and they circle test each other because it keeps the cost down. I am certified but instead of being on circle test I have one of two people from another farm (who are certified) test me or verify my milk weights each month. I decided to do this for bio-security and not have six other people from six other farms coming to our farm or me going to their farms. However, because I do it this way I have to pay the person who comes to my farm each month. They charge me about $15.00 for gas and time. On circle test they don't charge each other because they each take turns going to each other's farm.

To become certified you have to take a written test. There is someone in our area who gives test each year in February. You can check with ADGA to see if anyone in your area gives the test. We also have some wonderful goat education days in our area and that is where I was able to take the test and become certified.

Once you sign up with ADGA and find someone to test you then you also have to sign up with a lab in your area. The lab will be the place your samples are shipped to each month. Their is postage involved but you can split that with other farms if you circle test. The lab also charges a fee. Right now we have five does on test and it is about $20.00 per month for the lab fee. We signed up with ADGA before we had our herd code but once I had the code from the lab I just contacted ADGA and they added it onto our application.

You don't have to freshen all of your does at the same time, however you must begin testing each doe that freshens within 45 days* of her freshening date. You can add does year round, as they freshen or as you purchase them. If you sell a doe then she is just removed from test. You must have every doe in milk on your farm on test. No exceptions. If you don't want one on test then it can't reside at your farm or you must dry her up.

Once you have a herd code from the lab of your choice then you submit that to ADGA and they will start keeping track of all your milk weights. If you go to the ADGA website and then to the pedigree section and look up an individual doe and then click on her USDA Date (providing she is on test) then you can look up all the data that has been submitted on a doe. One of our does on test is named Whitbred FH Lady Liberty, you can type in her name and check it out 

Gosh ~ I can't think of anything else. Let me know if you have more questions and I will try to answer them. If I don't know the answer I will find out and get back to you.

*edit ~ I just looked at the info on the ADGA website and it says 90 days ~ sorry. :sigh:


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Whoa. I may just start with the one day test to cut down on cost, although I know it isn't as good =/


----------



## Skyz84 (Jul 25, 2011)

Utterly Blessed Farm said:


> You must have every doe in milk on your farm on test. No exceptions. If you don't want one on test then it can't reside at your farm or you must dry her up.


This only applies to the registered does, right?

My herd is 5 unregistered and 4 registered. I can't see them requiring you to put the unregistered girls on since there is no way to track them (predigree/tattoo/ect.) Just trying to clarify because there is NO way I'm hand milking 9 does for 305 days! LOL


----------



## Utterly Blessed Farm (Dec 21, 2011)

Skyz84 said:


> This only applies to the registered does, right?


Oh poo, I knew there was something else I forgot to answer. I think only registered does are required to be on milk test but I don't know that 100%. I will find out and get back to you very soon.


----------



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

Unregistered does can be on test. Just send in her info on the barn sheet to the DHIA (does name, breed, birth date, fresh date) and the DHIA will assign her an ID #. Through ADGA if the doe produces enough milk on a 305 day test to earn her *M she can be registered as Native on Production. I don't know if this applies to Nigerians or not, but it works with the full size does.


----------



## maple hill farm tina (Mar 14, 2010)

AGS has a statement on their link for milk testing that only AGS-registered does can be on milk test for them.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

your unregistered does do not need to be on test.


----------



## Utterly Blessed Farm (Dec 21, 2011)

Thank you everyone for finding that info. :grouphug: 

There is another neat thing that you can do with milk testing through your lab that I forgot to mention in my world's longest post. :wink: You can totally use it as a herd management tool to track everything from your worming schedule to your breeding schedule and everything in-between. Each thing you ask them to keep track of goes into a computer and you get a printout each month. It costs more to do this but it is really pretty reasonable. We have such a small herd that we don't do any of the extra herd management things. But we do track the things related to cheese making.


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

You say every doe in the herd must be on milk test? Let's say you have Nigerians and Alpines. Could you put just the Alpines on test or does it literally have to be the WHOLE herd with the Alps and Nigis?


----------



## Utterly Blessed Farm (Dec 21, 2011)

Hi Kayla, 

You have to put every doe that has freshened on test or dry them up, regardless of breed. But not unregistered does I guess. Everyone above was nice to post that. 

We have a friend who only wanted to put two of her does on test so those two does live at another farm that tests. They live there most of the year but I guess you could have them live there once a month at milk test time. Obviously you don't have to own every doe that is on test. You can have other does at your farm that are not registered to you. You just need to have them under your herd number and the lab will add them all under one herd number for you.

You can have more that one breed of goat on test too, obviously. :wink:

edit ~ sorry bad spelling. :sigh:


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

Thanks Chris! One more question though...you can bring whichever goats you want to one day milk tests though right? It doesn't have to be the whole herd.


----------



## Utterly Blessed Farm (Dec 21, 2011)

Hi Kayla,

Yes ~ you can bring any goat you want to one day test.  Some shows have one day testers at them and sometimes you can find a certified tester in your area that will test for you. ADGA has a list of all the testers in a given area. One day test is a wonderful way to go too. Goats on one day test do not qualify for the Top 10 lists but they can receive their milking stars. :stars:


----------



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

I don't think you have to put all of your breeds on test. I know a breeder with Nigi's, Alpines and Nubians and only her Nigerians are on test. I beleive they are on test through ADGA and AGS.


----------



## Skyz84 (Jul 25, 2011)

Well according to ADGA ...
ALL of my goats will have to be put on the test. Even my unregistered goats from unknown backgrounds.

*sigh* I REALLY REALLY REALLY want to be on the milk test this coming year... but 9 goats... 5 of which are unregistered. Paying the lab fees every month... I just don't know.... :hair: their "records" will not even be available to AGDA but I still have to put them on the test. 

I guess I can just put them on the test... and then dry them up once the kids wean at 8-10 weeks.


----------



## maple hill farm tina (Mar 14, 2010)

Have you checked with AGS? I don't think they have the same rules. And if your does aren't dual-registered, it's easier to register ADGA goats with AGS than the other way around. Anyway, that's another possibility...


----------

